# Free pecan wood....should I get it?



## nygiant (Jun 5, 2016)

My wife just found someone on Facebook had a pecan tree cut down. She sent me the pic and it looks very recent.  Huge pieces of the trunk have been cut into stumps about 2 feet in length.  Is it worth going to get some of it for free?  I imagine it needs to be seasoned like firewood before you use it for smoking right?  If so it would probably need to be split by me and sit covered for around a year. Am i correct? Or should I just pass and just buy the bagged chunks at Home Depot?


----------



## b-one (Jun 5, 2016)

If I were you I'd pick it up!Thumbs Up


----------



## nygiant (Jun 5, 2016)

b-one said:


> If I were you I'd pick it up!Thumbs Up



Ok. What about the seasoning part? Does it need to sit?


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 5, 2016)

...


----------



## nygiant (Jun 5, 2016)

sfprankster said:


> You can deliver it to my place in the Santa Cruz mountains. I'd really appreciate it!!! :rolleyes: :rolleyes: :!
> 
> For seasoning, split it, place off the ground and just let it sit for the summer. Once you begin to see cracks across the grain, it's good to use.



Ha ha....just a little bit out of my service area ...by about 3000 miles

Ok I'll take the advice of you guys and go get some!


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 5, 2016)

...


----------



## joel11230 (Jun 5, 2016)

Believe me when I say get as much as you can! Pecan wood is one of the favorites used by pitmasters everywhere! I have a Rick seasoning right now.


----------



## joel11230 (Jun 5, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ joel11230
__ Jun 5, 2016





 I paid 40 bucks for a truck load so getting it free is a must!


----------



## joe black (Jun 5, 2016)

My son saw a pile in a yard about a month ago.  It filled a 5'x10' utility trailer.  We split it yesterday and it is great.  Some of it was knarly where there were limbs and knots, but we got about 2 pick-up loads out of it.  A great score for free.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh YES, go get it!!!!!

And if they have any limbs, get them too!  Split the larger sections and stack them to air dry.  Depending on if you have stick burner or want chunks, you can leave them as sticks or cut them into 4" long chunks.  If you have something like an old plastic milk crate, fill it with chunks and put it in your garage.  It will dry faster with the extra cut side and in the heat of the average garage (or garden shed, etc...).

Same for anyone who is lucky enough to know someone with an apple orchard.  Get their limb trimmings and any trees they cull.  Excellent way to get free smoke wood and recycle what might otherwise be landfill material.

PS - if you get the pecan from someone you know, I would take them some finished BBQ smoked on their wood as a thank you!  The will love it (and remember you next time they have wood to get rid of).


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 5, 2016)

can never have to much pecan...  get as much as you can ... it doesn't go bad ...


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 5, 2016)

Only a NY Giants fan would question "free"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Go get it, yes you will need to season it, but it will be so much better than the too dry chunks from Wally World.


----------



## nygiant (Jun 5, 2016)

Alright guys I hear you loud and clear!  Glad I posted here because I was going to pass on it.  I wasn't too sure.


----------

